# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  Bee concerns pose threat to OSR viability

## gavin

_A recent survey for Bayer of UK growers representing 15,000ha of OSR  showed 87% felt a neonicotinoid ban here would adversely affect them,  86% felt crop establishment would suffer, 79% expected yields to fall,  90% would use more foliar sprays, 72% expected environmental  implications, and 84% said they would have to spend more on pest  control. Almost half (47%) said they would reconsider OSR cropping.
_
Yes, I know it was a Bayer survey but it is food for thought all the same.  Part of a well informed piece in Farmers Weekly.  Make OSR establish less well and require more sprays and farmers may think that its not worth the bother.  Beekeepers would lose a valuable nectar and pollen source.

----------


## Black Comb

What would they grow instead?

----------


## gavin

> What would they grow instead?


You could probably choose from ...

- more cereals and less crop rotation
- potatoes
- peas or beans
- grass leys
- sugar beet
- maize for silage
- vegetable crop of some kind
- fruit

... and probably others depending on site and farmer.

----------


## Bumble

> Beekeepers would lose a valuable nectar and pollen source.


The law of unintended consequence strikes again?

----------


## prakel

Here's a NFU response to the Humboldt report of 14/01/13. Putting link here as it sort of ties in to the thread rather than starting a new one.

http://www.smallholder.co.uk/news/10...d_insecticides

----------


## Jon

The bbka have a press release out today

----------

